# Unclogged a vent today



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Wait, whatever that is, does it have legs?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Squirrel/rat.

nasty,nasty,nasty!!!

NOTHING is worse than ice cream/ dairy drains. That sticks in the nose for days.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow never pulled one of those out


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Upstairs bathroom quit draining. Stool wouldn't flush, tub wouldn't drain, lav gurgled real bad. We figured the 3" was clogged and pulled the stool suddenly everything worked. Got up in the attic and cut 2" vent open ran it out while other guy was outside on the phone. Wish I could have recorded his reaction to that popping out on the roof

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Mmmm

Rotisserie squirrel.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like the wolfman's wife had an abortion


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

A stick and small fire you got lunch


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

You guys are gross even for plumbers!!!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> You guys are gross even for plumbers!!!


ya everybody knows you only eat squirrel if the skin isn't falling off.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sewer squirrel smothered in gravy...

I hear banjos. Dinner time!


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like he had his hands up and was ready to surrender ........................:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Sewer squirrel smothered in gravy...  I hear banjos. Dinner time!


Reminds me of Saturday nights on the bayou in Slidell. Loved hanging out down there on the little swing bridge next to the house I was staying at. Had a huge socket wrench that we used to swing the bridge whenever boats honked coming through.

Rule #1: Don't ask what's in the gumbo.

Fun times in my youth.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Reminds me of Saturday nights on the bayou in Slidell. Loved hanging out down there on the little swing bridge next to the house I was staying at. Had a huge socket wrench that we used to swing the bridge whenever boats honked coming through.
> 
> Rule #1: Don't ask what's in the gumbo.
> 
> Fun times in my youth.


Mystery gumbo is the best...

If it flies, it swims, or it walks and isn't a human it gets eaten down here.

I'm sure the last has happened too... But that gumbo sure was good! 

Lol


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

BBQ opossum is pretty good if you know how to cook it. I really could go for some shrimp gumbo right now.


----------

